# All original lol



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2015)

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201362413894&alt=web 

Let's just start with the post war tank....


----------



## spoker (Jun 4, 2015)

whats the difference in the post and pre war tanks other than there way over priced,the reason i say that is if you have a bike with everything but the tank,the cost of putting a tank on doesnt increase the value of the bike for what the tanks cost was,its upside down like alotof the car world


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2015)

Obi,what is the difference in the tanks??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 4, 2015)

it may be the correct tank with wrong reflector type decal and wrong horn unit....only way to tell is to see if the tank brackets are tapped or have screw clips which would be post 1947/48


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> it may be the correct tank with wrong reflector type decal and wrong horn unit....only way to tell is to see if the tank brackets are tapped or have screw clips which would be post 1947/48



Nah....that's postwar without even looking at the inside. ..... one dead giveaway besides small horn hole and wrong tank pin ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2015)

Missing the front flange


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2015)

And a legit 40 1941 equipped BA107 ,the top dart is the long dart type that goes back to match up with top of tank wing...
This is a BA97 frame.


----------



## jkent (Jun 4, 2015)

Wrong seat, It should have a sliding rail messinger.
And wrong rear rack as well, it should have a PW 6 hole rack.
If i'm not mistaken 1941 also went with a flat profile rim and not the drop center like this bike has and the rear hub doesn't look like a prewar ND hub.
JKent


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 5, 2015)

jkent said:


> Wrong seat, It should have a sliding rail messinger.
> And wrong rear rack as well, it should have a PW 6 hole rack.
> If i'm not mistaken 1941 also went with a flat profile rim and not the drop center like this bike has and the rear hub doesn't look like a prewar ND hub.
> JKent




Some 41's and even postwar models still had dropcenters.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't laugh too hard it already has a bid! V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 5, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nah....that's postwar without even looking at the inside. ..... one dead giveaway besides small horn hole and wrong tank pin ...



Good eye....the horn button hole is too small and the wear in the frame from the tank is more forward than the current tank rests....not all original....


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 5, 2015)

real simple that's why I don't deal in Schwinn to much confusion.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 5, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> real simple that's why I don't deal in Schwinn to much confusion.




What he said


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is not a problem unique to Schwinns. Look at the different 3 rib Huffman tanks, the variety of CWC tanks, or the racks and guards between various models of all makes. The bottom line is if you are going to collect something do your homework and study what "right" looks like before parting with your money. V/r Shawn


----------

